# Halo Reach



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

So Is anyone going to be buying this?

Watched some of the promo videos on xbox live last night which were pretty cool.

Looks like its gonna be a pretty sweet game.

Thoughts please


----------



## Stu-pot (Feb 10, 2009)

Can't wait... did you not take part in the beta?


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Stu-pot said:


> Can't wait... did you not take part in the beta?


Unfortunately wasn't on xbox live at the time


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I ordered it for the son the other day but i never play, my gaming days were on a sinclair spectrum then a mastersytem then a megadrive then megacd add on.
Think ill get the r-type app for the touch for some retro blasting


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i got sucked into the halo 3 hype and bought it ( i wasnt even interested till i seen the hype it was getting) and thought it was quite average.i wont be falling for the hype again lol.this game is not for me.


----------

